# dirt bikes in the High Uintas Wilderness



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

From the sign-up register at a popular North Slope trailhead of the High Uintas Wilderness.



Had to laugh; the poor DNR gets blamed for everything. 

.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well at least he ended it with a smiley face!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Listen, when I signed in I thought this was the dumbest thing ever. 11 miles and 3700 feet in elevation later it wasn't so dumb. 

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It has to be a girl. Only a girl would sign it with a smiley face.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or some one that identifies as a girl


----------

